# Alexander Fyodorovich Goedicke (1877 - 1957)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Wikipedia features a list of Soviet composers and a list of Russian composers...

Alexander Fyodorovich Goedicke is a Russian composer/ Russian Soviet composer, who had no formal training in composition.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

